# Generic Application error?



## niralupatel

Generic application error
Enable Debug Output for Detailed information..This game will now exit

Im using vista and trying to run brian lara cricket 2007...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Try giving us some system specs and maybe we can help you.


----------



## niralupatel

voyagerfan99 said:


> Try giving us some system specs and maybe we can help you.



 Computer:
      Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 1
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computer Name                                     NIRAL-PC
      User Name                                         Niral

    Motherboard:
      CPU Type                                          Unknown, 1466 MHz
      Motherboard Name                                  Unknown
      Motherboard Chipset                               Unknown
      System Memory                                     2037 MB
      BIOS Type                                         Phoenix (10/03/07)

    Display:
      Video Adapter                                     Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family  (448 MB)
      Video Adapter                                     Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family  (448 MB)
      Monitor                                           Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]

    Multimedia:
      Audio Adapter                                     High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]


----------



## gurankas1995

*me with the smae problem*

i do alos hav the same problem.
plz can anybody help me?
my system configuration is:-
intel Pentium 4
4.00 Gz
1GB ram
windows XP professional(service pack 2)
plz do reply soon...


----------

